# Die 15 abgefahrensten Nerd-Shirts [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. September 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die 15 abgefahrensten Nerd-Shirts [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die 15 abgefahrensten Nerd-Shirts [Anzeige]


----------



## tripod (24. September 2009)

weil ich grad das "bäm" les... da fällt mir das ein:

YouTube - Bam Lee

ja, is alt, aber ich finds lustig


----------



## Jami (24. September 2009)

tripod schrieb:


> weil ich grad das "bäm" les... da fällt mir das ein:
> 
> YouTube - Bam Lee
> 
> ja, is alt, aber ich finds lustig


Immer wieder geil. ^^
Und mitm Stock aunochmal.


----------



## lowkres (24. September 2009)

Finde das letzte geil *habenwill*


----------



## Zergoras (24. September 2009)

Das neunte T-Shirt find ich voll lustig!


----------



## push@max (24. September 2009)

Da sind schon ein paar gute bei


----------



## BikeRider (24. September 2009)

Ein paar davon sind wirklich Lustig


----------



## King of Warez (24. September 2009)

Warum gibt es kein Shirt mit der Aufschrift "Trockeneis OC" ?


----------



## Ahab (24. September 2009)

die sind ma wirklich geil  i ■ Pixel


----------



## carl.g (25. September 2009)

"Böses encoding" ist ja mal richtig lustig.


----------



## meander1 (10. November 2010)

Die Teile sind gar nicht so schlecht.
Hab gerade noch paar andere geile Nerd-Shirts gefunden die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:
Nick D - Seite 2 - yourDesignerz.de - Der Shop für einzigartiges Design, Mode und Unikate mit Stil
Vor allem das schmerzfreie Eichel-Piercing ist echt abgefahren.


----------

